# Latest sprite update (Pein 'n Konan)



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Sep 7, 2007)

True size:


Zoomed:


Right now, Konan's skin needs some work, but i'm convinced that she's going to be VERY pale (to match the paper jutsu). I'm going to keep her skin white until we get an official colour pic with her skin visible.

Pein's eyes are tricky, so i had to settle for an angry expression with rec colour. Konan's eyes are tricky as well, with the eye shadow.

I've tried doing Pein's piercings as well, but they're VERY hard to make on this scale... I'll see what i can do. Will post update tomorrow.

*UPDATED*

Found an alternative version of Kakuzu in a nother psd document. One i had entirely forgotten. So i copied it over, whipped up an Orochimaru sprite (in akatsuki outfit) and made a trial skin tone change for Konan.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Elle (Sep 7, 2007)

These are so great - it's hard to pick a favorite.  Agree Konan's face color s/b closer to white for now.  Very fun.  +reps


----------



## Instant Karma (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome! I can imagine how hard it would be to do at that scle. They all look great though.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh, more sprites! Always fun to see more from you. I would think Konan would be pale as well, but not quite that corpse-like color, that skin makes me think of Orochimaru. I like how you have done Konan's hair, and the eye shadow looks good. Good luck with figuring out the piercings for Pein, his hair and eyes are nicely done.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Sep 7, 2007)

They look really good! It's hard for me too to say which is my favorite... maybe Zestu or Deidara. I agree also that BH/Konan's skin looks very pale, and hope you can make it the right color.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Sep 8, 2007)

BelleDragon said:


> These are so great - it's hard to pick a favorite.  Agree Konan's face color s/b closer to white for now.  Very fun.  +reps



Thanks!



Instant Karma said:


> Awesome! I can imagine how hard it would be to do at that scle. They all look great though.



Some of teh stuff is really tough to get right. Pein's hair for example, which will need a major reworking. Hidan's skeleton form was incredibly tricky in this size too.



Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Oh, more sprites! Always fun to see more from you. I would think Konan would be pale as well, but not quite that corpse-like color, that skin makes me think of Orochimaru. I like how you have done Konan's hair, and the eye shadow looks good. Good luck with figuring out the piercings for Pein, his hair and eyes are nicely done.





You just reminded me! I gotta do Orochimaru.

I have a Sasuke WIP too somewhere, and Karin. (she's one hell of a tricky character though, with those glasses)



FoxSpirit said:


> They look really good! It's hard for me too to say which is my favorite... maybe Zestu or Deidara. I agree also that BH/Konan's skin looks very pale, and hope you can make it the right color.



Thanks! I can't wait until the anime gets to Tobi's intoduction, because i'm really interested in seeing what colour his outfit will be.


----------



## Nikitaa (Sep 8, 2007)

Omg, very great! ^_^ Btw, a question on a sidenote: How do you make those sprites? ;D 

Btw, why does Tobi have two outfits? Can't remember him wearing the first outfit. But yeah, keep at it!


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Sep 8, 2007)

Mai said:


> Omg, very great! ^_^ Btw, a question on a sidenote: How do you make those sprites? ;D





I draw them in photoshop.



Mai said:


> Btw, why does Tobi have two outfits? Can't remember him wearing the first outfit. But yeah, keep at it!



He has a different outfit before he joins the organization. It's only once he joins akatsuki that he actually wears the cloak. And now with the Madara revelation i've got to add yet ANOTHER outfit of his (the one with teh hood)


----------



## Shiro (Sep 8, 2007)

They looks great


----------



## Reina_Miyamoto (Sep 8, 2007)

those look so cool~ i love it!


----------



## Yellow (Sep 8, 2007)

Konan looks perfect except she's too pale. Pein looks cool and I haven't seen the rest before but they look cool as well. I really like the Sasori and Kisame ones.


----------



## Morwain (Sep 8, 2007)

Tis cool goods job


----------



## cloystreng (Sep 8, 2007)

Those are amazing. Love the Tobi ones, and Pein.


----------



## ♥Body Buddy♥ (Sep 11, 2007)

THEY ALL LOOK SO CUTE, I LOVE THEM ALL


----------



## Denji (Sep 11, 2007)

Those are so cool!


----------



## lust3r (Sep 11, 2007)

Quite good = reps.

BTW who is that on the bottom right?


----------



## Kakuzu (Sep 11, 2007)

You did a great job!

I agree with you about Konan probably being very pale.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks! More sprites are coming today. Other stuff got in the way before.



lust3r said:


> BTW who is that on the bottom right?



It's the Sandaime Kazekage puppet. I had no colours to base it on so i had to improvise.

Edit: Updated main post.


----------



## Tsunade~The Fifth Hokage (Sep 14, 2007)

Cool sprites. They`re like Chibi Chibi`s. adorable!


----------



## Enter Shikari (Sep 14, 2007)

Omg they looks so cool
I love the sasori sprite


----------



## Warrior-Kun (Jan 7, 2008)

woah dude those sprites are the strangest ones ive seen! XD very unique lol


----------



## dodgekfc (Jan 7, 2008)

these are very cool make some more


----------



## Empress (Jan 9, 2008)

looks good, keep making them


----------

